# Orient Mako, Orient Ray: Bracelet and Springbar Poll



## AsAnAtheist (Sep 22, 2011)

I am currently in the market for a good sub homage that isn't a flat out sub rip off.

Currently I am stuck between the Manbushijie Sub copy with sapphire crystal, and solid end links. It looks to be better made bracelet than say the Mako or Ray's offering.



> The reason I am at a loss is because:
> 1. Orient is a brand with a reputable movement, and QC.
> 2. The Orient looks better due to the signed crown, dial, etc. Looks more like an actual brand watch versus a sterile copy who looks like a fake.
> 3. Water resistant to 200m, while the Parnis is unknown.
> ...


So the think it will boil down to is bracelet. I have an Alpha Submariner homage, and I detest it. The watch it self looks look okay. Fit and Finish is okay. The bracelet is a joke. The bracelet's end links failed, and I almost lost the watch. I suspect the may have spring bar failed. But this isnt the first time a folded end link has failed me. I owned a Fossil, which also failed as well as a 2nd watch which was a designer watch too but I can't recall the name.

Now I must have a stainless steel bracelet to go with the watch and I don't feel like putting another $46 to get a aftermarket stainless bracelet. So I will base my purchasing decision based on bracelet only.

How many people have issues with their bracelet, end links, links, or spring bar?


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

There should be an option for no problems.. I have had none..


----------



## Econoline (Aug 20, 2011)

anzac1957 said:


> There should be an option for no problems.. I have had none..


+1


----------



## conjurer (Jan 15, 2008)

anzac1957 said:


> There should be an option for no problems.. I have had none..


We neither, but then I didn't have either one long enough to beat the crap out of them, either. The Ray seemed to have a slightly better bracelet than the Mako, and the clasp opened and closed more precisely, too.

If you want to do a poll on the M-Force Diver popping pins, I'll vote in that one!


----------



## kew (Jan 22, 2007)

anzac1957 said:


> There should be an option for no problems.. I have had none..


+1


----------



## TheNightsWatch (Dec 4, 2011)

No problems for me although I'm only about 3 weeks in with my Black Mako

Thing is awesome and my previous thread about it running fast is null and void now. I just shook it up to make sure to give it a full wind and now its running accurately.


----------



## coastiesquid (Oct 26, 2011)

I voted for spring bars because that is what I am most apprehensive about after reading other people's posts about them breaking. However, I have not had any problems at all with my Yellow Mako.


----------



## AsAnAtheist (Sep 22, 2011)

coastie, springbars in general or the ones in the mako line.

I read a post by another member who said the spring bars bent a lot.

Edit:
So seems people seem to be content. Would be too much trouble to ask who is using the original bracelet and for how long?


----------



## corn cob kid (Jan 19, 2011)

AsAnAtheist said:


> coastie, springbars in general or the ones in the mako line.
> 
> I read a post by another member who said the spring bars bent a lot.
> 
> ...


I have had no problems with mine. Been wearing it weekly on the original band with no issues and I don't have a problem with the end links.

It is always possible that some people are harder on theirs than I am, maybe they wear the watch tighter or it gets exposed to more stress. Spring bars are fairly simple, I find it interesting that this is a reported problem only on the Mako... I don't doubt they have problems, just interesting.


----------



## AsAnAtheist (Sep 22, 2011)

corn cob kid said:


> I have had no problems with mine. Been wearing it weekly on the original band with no issues and I don't have a problem with the end links.
> 
> It is always possible that some people are harder on theirs than I am, maybe they wear the watch tighter or it gets exposed to more stress. Spring bars are fairly simple, I find it interesting that this is a reported problem only on the Mako... I don't doubt they have problems, just interesting.


How long have you had yours?


----------



## coastiesquid (Oct 26, 2011)

AsAnAtheist said:


> coastie, springbars in general or the ones in the mako line.
> 
> I read a post by another member who said the spring bars bent a lot.
> 
> ...


From what I've heard, it was just the springbars in the Mako. Again, I have had my Mako for about 3 weeks or so on the SS bracelet and I have not had any problems.


----------



## AsAnAtheist (Sep 22, 2011)

coastiesquid said:


> From what I've heard, it was just the springbars in the Mako. Again, I have had my Mako for about 3 weeks or so on the SS bracelet and I have not had any problems.


I am glad to hear that its just the spring bars. A couple bucks worth of spring bars will save a lot of hassle or even a watch loss.
I think I've made my decision, I've decided to go with a $9.99 Submariner I found on ebay. Thanks for the help anyways you guys.
;-)

______________________________________
PS:
I am actually kidding and I am going for the Black Orient Ray (Mako upgrade).


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

no Mako, but i own a Mako XL (2 actually till i flipped the 1st one). and i would think only complaint for the SS bracelet is the clasp (i voted for "bracelet play / tolerances", should have voted for "deployment" but could no longer change my vote). it didn't seem to close if you didn't "align" it first. no problem with this on my seikos and on the Orient 300m.

i would think this is also the case for the Mako... i maybe wrong.. is it a deal breaker? Nah! just nit-picking! for the price (especially versus other homages), can't go wrong with the Orient Mako! ;-)


----------



## Se7enDSe7en (Dec 19, 2011)

I know they don't fit in the bracelet, but does anyone know for sure if the fat spring bars from Crown and Buckle, or OEM Seiko fat spring bars will fit in the Mako for when I'm wearing a Nato strap?


----------



## corn cob kid (Jan 19, 2011)

Se7enDSe7en said:


> I know they don't fit in the bracelet, but does anyone know for sure if the fat spring bars from Crown and Buckle, or OEM Seiko fat spring bars will fit in the Mako for when I'm wearing a Nato strap?


No, they won't fit. The seiko fat bars uses a 1.1mm end while "standard" ones uses .8mm IIRC. the only way you can get them to fit is to carefully drill out the existing wholes on the Mako Lugs.


----------



## Se7enDSe7en (Dec 19, 2011)

corn cob kid said:


> No, they won't fit. The seiko fat bars uses a 1.1mm end while "standard" ones uses .8mm IIRC. the only way you can get them to fit is to carefully drill out the existing wholes on the Mako Lugs.


Eh, too risky. I guess I'll get some standard bars then. Thanks for the info.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Had my Mako 2yrs+ on the original spring bars. No problems

Had a Ray now for 3 months. No problems.

And why would Orient in particular be an issue for spring bars anyway??


----------



## Se7enDSe7en (Dec 19, 2011)

corn cob kid said:


> No, they won't fit. The seiko fat bars uses a 1.1mm end while "standard" ones uses .8mm IIRC. the only way you can get them to fit is to carefully drill out the existing wholes on the Mako Lugs.


Orient must have fixed this problem recently... The fat spring bars I just got from C&B fit perfect.. (These aren't OEM Seiko bars BTW)










and the standard sized spring bars I got from them fit through the hollow end links just fine....


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2010)

Compared to the Chinese "homage" offerings such as Manbushijie, the Orient Mako is a bulletproof choice. Yes, my springbars sucked, but its an easy fix. I bought fat spring bars for a few bucks on ebay. Then drilled out the hole on the last link (can't remember the bit size but it was a hair larger than the hole). The endlinks are already big enough. BEFORE: bracelet would fly off from jumping around. AFTER: I doubt I could tear the watch off my wrist if I really tried. Its pretty solid now. And the watch head takes a lickin' and keeps on tickin'. You are definitely not going to get that kind of quality off a ST or DG movement for this caliber, and the cost it about the same! And the Mako goes really well with a lot of bands. I can give you the bit size if anyone really wants to know.


----------



## simple watcher (Oct 5, 2009)

Soon after I got my Blue Mako w/bracelet (about 3 years ago), I accidentally dropped it onto the bathroom rug. The endlinks became loose and drove me crazy with the rattling. So, I bent them back in, but quickly searched for, learned about, and purchased natos, zulus, and an anvil (WUS is a fantastic site as we all know). Recently, I thought I read somewhere that the thin spring bars can flex and translate that displacement to bending the endlinks (as razor thin as they are). So, last night, I took a 5/64 drill bit and opened up the last links. Now, using a 1.78mm spring bar, I can't get much flex as I tug and wiggle the last links (I hope that makes sense). I am quite surprised at the look of the stock bracelet as it has been years since I've even looked at it. I am waiting for a WJean shark mesh to come in the mail, but the stock bracelet may actually get some wrist time.


----------



## Loddonite (Jun 15, 2008)

3 Makos, no problems.
I don't wear them that often (certainly not during sports) and they don't get bashed about.


----------



## 911white1 (Feb 7, 2007)

corn cob kid said:


> No, they won't fit. The seiko fat bars uses a 1.1mm end while "standard" ones uses .8mm IIRC. the only way you can get them to fit is to carefully drill out the existing wholes on the Mako Lugs.


I actually use my Mako in outdoor activities, at work, and for socializing. I have had mine for quite some time.

The current Mako end link design puts all of the pressure on the center portion of the thin spring bars (due to bracelet spring bar hole diameter). I have lost my Mako in a lake, dropped it on concrete, and had it fall off in the middle of a dinner party because of this design flaw. The dinner party incident was completely embarrassing.

It is like pulling down on the middle of the cardboard tube on a wire coat hangar. I am so done with the Mako bracelet it sits in a drawer while I have to wear the Mako on a rubber dive strap until I find a metal bracelet that flows with the lines of the Mako's case. So sad.


----------



## JBHR (Dec 30, 2011)

Also not Mako, but issue with Mako XL. I've had the watch a little over a month. I love the look of the watch but I'm now experiencing a loud rattle. I checked and theres quite a bit of play in both end links. I replaced both spring bars and I'm still experiencing a loud rattle. So thinking that maybe I was installing the spring bars/end link incorrectly, I took the watch to a reputable jeweler/watch repair shop. They also replaced the spring bars. The watch is still rattling very loud. I'm assuming I need to attempt bending the end links a bit as you guys mentioned. Although it's a shame that I should have to do this for a new watch. I'm kind of bummed about this. 

Also, I've only worn the watch about 5 to 8 times in the past month. 

Would you guys return the watch to Orient or try fixing the end links yourself?


----------



## sicone (May 3, 2010)

i drilled my mako bracelet holes and now they have 2mm diameter,now i can fit some fat springbar ,i am pleased


----------



## jwb_boulder (Nov 10, 2012)

I bought a Mako on bracelet in January, 2010. My Mako started bending springbars after I had owned it a little over a year. I bought a standard-size replacement springbar but found out it doesn't fit into the bracelet: too fat. I think the stock springbars on the bracelet are something like 1.5 or 1.6mm, and the aftermarket bars you get are more like 1.8. So, I bought a pack of ten of the skinnier springbars. They kept bending, and I'd put a new one in. I posted a review on the Orient website saying that it was a nice watch with a problematic band. Orient deleted it. In January this year (after I'd had the watch two years), I send a SASE to Orient with a nice letter saying I liked the watch but had been bending the springbars. Perhaps it was the quality of the aftermarket springbars I had bought, and could they send me some new factory springbars? No reply. Finally, last month, after I had gone through all TEN of the replacement springbars and was sick of fooling with it AND the second time the watch fell clear off my wrist because one of the middle links came apart, I went in to a watch store. The proprietor said that the difficulty was not so much that the springbars are skinny, but rather that the design of the bracelet puts the stress on the middle of the bars, rather than the end, making it a lot easier to bend them. And, the way the watch link came apart wasn't fixable, since I had lost one of the parts the second time it fell off. So, I bought a new bracelet and laid out $60. It isn't the same type of bracelet- it doesn't use the "wings" (which rattled anyway)- so the bracelet doesn't flow into the watch like the original. But, actually, it doesn't look half bad. And it doesn't rattle. And, I hope that it will be more durable- it should be, because the band pulls on the springbars right where they enter the watch case. After a month or so, it is fine. 

As far as the watch, I like it. Good lume. Keeps great time- usually within 3 seconds or so a day. Looks nice. I wear it every day, all day. I just take it off when mountain biking, or hammering or something like that. Orient customer service is suspect. I'd say, if you're going to buy one of these watches, get the rubber strap- it has both the larger springbars AND the band attaches at the ends, rather than the middle. If you want a bracelet, buy an aftermarket one. Forget the "wings," they rattle anyway. I tell you, if this watch came with a sapphire crystal and a decent bracelet, it'd be a world-beater. As it is, if you buy it with a bracelet, it is sort of a "project" watch. Be prepared to futz with it if you buy it on a bracelet.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

The folded end links (wings) can be bent inwards to stop the rattling. It probably won't help the spring bar issue though. 

Sent from my other timekeeping device.


----------



## eecc17 (Apr 10, 2010)

Owned mako xl for 2-3 years. had a chronic rattling of the winged ends but i didnt mind this as much as when the spring bar's edge snapped right off the watch.
now trying to research which spring bar works so i can DIY replace it.

Searching the forum, it looks like the fat 22mm bar Fat Spring Bars - 22mm - Fat Spring Bars - Extras - Crown and Buckle works on an undrilled bracelet hole... think I will pull the trigger.

Does anyone else have experience with this particular part from C&B?

Was wondering if the fat ones work as I would prefer using those than standard ones. "fat bar" sounds like it might be stronger and longer lasting.

Thanks.


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

I got a Mako and a Ray, no problems at all. Btw, haven't read through all the posts, so may be a dupe, but you can get Makos/Rays with Sapphire for a little extra from orienthuren. You can also get after market bracelets if you want. The Rays are excellent homages with enough of its own character that its not a blatant rip-off.


----------



## eecc17 (Apr 10, 2010)

as a follow up to my post:

ordered Spring Bars - 22mm - Spring Bars - Extras - Crown and Buckle
to replace my snapped spring bars on the original orient bracelet.

I can report that the standard spring bars with 1.7mm diameter fits perfectly.


----------



## botoxtas (Aug 19, 2014)

Just received my Mako ii in blue yesterday, and after resizing the bracelet last night and wearing it today, I must say I am not that impressed.
The bracelet is not anywhere near the quality and fit of an equivalent Seiko. So I've ditched mine to storage and refitted the watch with 1.78 mm spring pins and a dark blue NATO.
Much Better!
I might refit the bracelet if I need to wear the Mako as a dress watch.
But probably not as its not a quick change over. It is out of the question with the fiddly way the bracelet is made and fitted.
Still it is a really cool watch!


----------



## steinmann (Feb 11, 2012)

Who knows the diameter size of the original end tips? Or what size are the drills in the Mako's logs?


----------



## Cmilanaik (Jul 3, 2013)

eecc17 said:


> as a follow up to my post:
> 
> ordered Spring Bars - 22mm - Spring Bars - Extras - Crown and Buckle
> to replace my snapped spring bars on the original orient bracelet.
> ...


Do those only fit in the mako XL? I have a ray and my springbars keep bending so I haven't actually worn it in almost a year


----------

